# WHERES WILLEM TELL



## sillyfilly2009 (28 April 2009)

Willem is a 16h2 bay belgium warmblood, i owned him for a year and a half and recently sold him in dec 08 to a lady called wendy bindloss in oxfordshire, i heard that she was selling him on either to a dealer or private buyer, i would just like to kno hes where abouts and if he is okay, PLEASE LET ME KNOW GOOD OR BAD. THANKYOU. Jess


----------



## Shay (29 April 2009)

Any marks / photo?  Somone on our yard has just bought a bay belgian warmblood passported in belgium.


----------



## sillyfilly2009 (29 April 2009)

hes freezemark is JE5S and he has a small white dot on hes forehead and a white triangle on hes right hind, please let me know if you know where he is i really miss him and just need to know he is ok


----------



## HMT (13 May 2009)

He has been sold to a competition and loving home.


----------



## sillyfilly2009 (16 May 2009)

hi thankyou for letting me know.. is he ok? i hope hes being good for you! my email is xjessx91x@hotmail.co.uk if you want to know anything about hes background as he had quite a bad start to life and i broght him in a terrible state please feel free to ask. i owned him for nearly 2 years and i really miss him, i sold him because i broght a 2 year old and i just didnt have the time to spend with willem anymore but i really loved him to pieces and it broke my heart when i sold him. Please up date me on how he is. thankyou so much!
jess
xxx


----------



## HMT (21 May 2009)

No offensive, but I can't see why someone would sell a horse they loved.

Unfortunately, you chose to sell him, therefore I think it is unfair that you have put this advert out looking for him. You certainly shouldn't advertise who you sold him to, that is very unfair.


----------



## sillyfilly2009 (22 May 2009)

sometimes circumstanmcs change, i did love willem but i did not hav enough time for him as i have other horse. the reason i posted the womans name on the ad was because i did not know how else to find him, i did tell her that i would buy him back in the future if ever she wanted to sell him but did not expect her to call me within a few weeks and by then i did not want him back. i just wanted to know if he was ok and if the new owner wanted information then i could give it to them as he didnt have a great start before i got him but obviously you dont want to know anything about him which is quite strange but good luck with him anyway


----------



## lhotse (23 May 2009)

Mmmm, sillyfilly2009, cassie123 and now jackdaniels58. You certainly like to have several user names on the go. Are you for real, whoever you are. I don't blame HMT for not wanting any contact with you. You tell lies for a start. How's the  (under)2yr old, riding it yet?


----------



## dingle12 (23 May 2009)

I like to keep in touch with horses that have been sold on why is it so wrong to ask how they are doing ???


----------



## sillyfilly2009 (24 May 2009)

sorry i only have one username


----------



## lhotse (24 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
sorry i only have one username 

[/ QUOTE ]

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post4345690

Oh, so how do you explain the post on here, and please don't say that jackdaniels58 is your grandmother/long lost auntie etc because  that is bull. You are not doing yourself any favours with swopping usernames like this, just makes you look like you are trolling.


----------



## sillyfilly2009 (25 May 2009)

to be honest i cant be bothered, i havent got a clue who jackdaniels58 is?!?!? and CAZZIE123 is my grandmother wheather you decide to believe me is up to you. ihotse you just seem to be picking on me since i made an account and i think you are really sad, you obviously have nothing better to do than to sit on a computer all day pretending you are some sort of policeman/woman trying to catch people out and you have got it so wrong. you can pretend that i have numerous accounts if you want to but i have better things to do. tankyou DINGLE12 at least you underdstand that it is normal to want to know how your horse is once it has been sold on


----------



## Cuffey (25 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I like to keep in touch with horses that have been sold on why is it so wrong to ask how they are doing ??? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Totally agree
I have not sold many horses/ponies most are with me for life but anything I have sold on I prefer to keep in contact with--I dont see why OP is being picked on because she feels the horse's history may not have been passed to next buyer and she wants to know he is OK.

Having said that I owned a horse for 2 years to then be told he had tried to kill a previous owner.  Rather glad I had not known that as I put trust in him from the start and it was returned. The only time I remember him being evil was he bit me hard when I returned from a weeks holiday.


----------



## sillyfilly2009 (26 May 2009)

thankyou cuffey 
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is true i was only trying to see if he was ok and pass on his history as i know hes owner that had him before me as well. The person his new owner brought him from couldnt possibly have given any true info as she hadnt had him more than 2/3 months?!?!? Willem had alot of problems and a bad start to life before i brought him and all i wanted to say was if new owner had any probs with him maybe i could give them info on why he is doing it as i knew him inside out. When i brought him he was stick thin and couldnt even canter on the right leg, everythig he knows now is what i taught him.


----------



## lhotse (26 May 2009)

Maybe the new owner doesn't want to hear about his past. If he's in a competion home, then I'm sure they are more than capable of sorting out his issues without interference from a previous owner. HMT has made it clear that she doesn't want any contact, she must have her reasons for that.


----------



## sillyfilly2009 (27 May 2009)

yes true, but i still think you are being very interfering, do you know HMT? i suppose that is your other username and your using ihotse account to stick up for HMT??? lol lets just leave it now its perfetic


----------



## lhotse (27 May 2009)

Sorry, didn't understand your last word, perfetic??
Oh, you mean pathetic.....
Go back to school, oh, forgot, you are on half term.
And for information, no, I do not know HMT.


----------



## neddynesbitt (27 May 2009)

Sorry to butt in but I am really confused why this post has turned into this?

Plenty of other posters have asked the same questions re a horse they used to own/ride and have not been subjected to this treatment.

I actually feel sad that the OP only wants to know how the horse is and how he is doing. We have kept in touch with all of our outgrown ponies and their new owners are delighted to keep us updated.  We are not in regular contact but they love to let us know how they are.

If only the previous person who had our old lad before the person we got him from had got in touch, then I would have not found out the hard way that he couldn't travel in a trailer with a partition!!  After falling and getting stuck under the partition did we find out from a livery at the previous yard that he always did this unless the partition was removed!!  We removed the partition and never had a days trouble after that.

I really cannot see what the problem is and often you can find out answers to many questions

Why is this OP so different from any others?

More than anything, I feel sorry for the horse that his new owners are not interested in his past.


----------



## lhotse (27 May 2009)

The OP likes to change her spots, and things just don't add up sometimes.


----------



## sillyfilly2009 (29 May 2009)

Dont worry about it, it doesnt matter anyway, hes new owners will just have to deal with his issues at least i know i tried my best, as for ihotse i think you are very sad you obviously have some issues yourself and i think you would benefit from seeing your GP, maybe they can help you with your probs as it seems to me you just want to argue with me for no apparant reason... so what if i cant spell PATHETIC at least i dont sit on my arse on the computer all day which is what you obviously do!


----------



## lhotse (29 May 2009)

Like hell do I sit on the PC all day, I work, have 3 horses, rockclimb, oh and I'm perfectly sane in mind, thankyou very much. I certainly don't come onto a forum and ask people's opinions on riding a horse that has not even turned 2 yet. You obviously haven't a clue about horses, do you?  You are definitely a bit strange to keep changing your username, but you are not very good at keeping up with it.


----------



## neddynesbitt (29 May 2009)




----------



## sillyfilly2009 (31 May 2009)

Ok... for your info my 2 year old is doing really well shes now at a training yard and they said she will be capable of being ridden by next year and we are currently having lesons in hand and doing some showing, so as you are so bothered about my 2 yr old, yes she is doing fantastic. A forum is here to ask questions... i wanted to ask one about my 2 year old, so? big deal! And as for you go rock climbing etc... i didnt ask for a life story and i dont know how you fit it in... you seem constantly online, you probably havent even got a horse!!!!!


----------



## lhotse (31 May 2009)

Run along now child


----------



## neddynesbitt (31 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Dont worry about it, it doesnt matter anyway, hes new owners will just have to deal with his issues at least i know i tried my best, as for ihotse i think you are very sad you obviously have some issues yourself and i think you would benefit from seeing your GP, maybe they can help you with your probs as it seems to me you just want to argue with me for no apparant reason... so what if i cant spell PATHETIC at least i dont sit on my arse on the computer all day which is what you obviously do! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You have done your best to let the new owners know which shows that you are thinking of the horse, if they don't want to know then sod them but poor poor horse to have owners like them!!


----------



## lhotse (1 June 2009)

I'm sure the new owners have their reasons to not want to be in contact with sillyfilly2009. I'm pretty sure the horse is absolutely fine in his new home. At least he doesn't have an owner who thinks it's OK to ride a yearling......


----------



## sillyfilly2009 (1 June 2009)

thanks neddynesbitt 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 u are right. Ihotse you make me laugh! i am paying good money to have my 2 year old (not yearling) trained and all the trainers say she is a perfect age to begin, im not going to ride her until she is at least 3 so i think you have mis-read somewhere??? and as for me being a child, i take that as a compliment as i would rather be called a child that a sad old bat which is what i would describe you as. i wont be replying to any more of your silly posts so continue writing insults to me but they wont be replied. thanks everyone else for your comments.
jess


----------



## lhotse (1 June 2009)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post4323801

This is the last time I reply to you. Your memory seems to fail you, and to be honest, I can't be bothered to argue with a lier.


----------



## PennywithHenry (1 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post4323801

This is the last time I reply to you. Your memory seems to fail you, and to be honest, I can't be bothered to argue with a lier. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think this is getting a bit silly now, why doesn't everyone leave it?

Also, for someone so quick to jump on another for spelling, isn't 'lier' actually liar??


----------



## neddynesbitt (1 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post4323801

This is the last time I reply to you. Your memory seems to fail you, and to be honest, I can't be bothered to argue with a lier. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think this is getting a bit silly now, why doesn't everyone leave it?

Also, for someone so quick to jump on another for spelling, isn't 'lier' actually liar?? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Brandysnap (1 June 2009)

Hi Sillyfilly2009,

Just to say that i hope you have good news of Willem from your post.

With regard to Ihotse, it appears that you must be previously acquainted, and had some sort of falling out? If not, then a fellow user claiming that you have other sign-ons is a bit scary. (Ie how does he/she know about your sign-ons, if you haven't told them?)

Here's hoping you get good news of Willem, which is what your post was about. BS x


----------

